# Смещение шейных позвонков у ребёнка 3,5 месяца



## Наталия0990 (1 Фев 2021)

Добрый день. На узи шоп выявили смещение, критично ли? Невропатолог выписал лечение: 10 дней электрофорез, месяц винпоцетин, месяц цинарезин и так по кругу год без перерыва. Корректное ли лечение? Боюсь и упустить и залечить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2021)

А что лечили?
Кривизну?

Снимки рентгеновские делали?


----------



## Наталия0990 (1 Фев 2021)

При рождении была кефалогематома. Снимки не предоставили, к сожалению


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2021)

А зачем делали УЗИ?


----------



## Наталия0990 (1 Фев 2021)

Потому что педиатр в 3 месяца сказал, что «есть предрасположенность к кривошее» из-за того, что голову больше держит в одну сторону и тонус мышц сильнее с одной стороны


----------



## Наталия0990 (1 Фев 2021)

Также первые 3 месяца был очень беспокойный, постоянно плакал. При пробуждении до сих пор плачет, даже ещё не открыв глаза


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2021)

Даже предположение к кривошее не лечат:
- электрофорез, месяц винпоцетин, цинарезин.


----------



## Наталия0990 (1 Фев 2021)

Я, так понимаю, назначенное лечение лишнее?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2021)

Не могу ответить. решение принимает врач.
Скорее всего врач рекомендовал лечение как профилактику последствий гематоы
Такое возможно.
Сами -то видите кривошею?


----------



## Наталия0990 (1 Фев 2021)

Вижу, что он больше любит в одну сторону поворачивать голову


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2021)

Значит надо положить его так чтобы вы всегда повыходи с дургой стороны, повесить там все игрушки, сделать  бублик под голову и голову поправлять, можно массаж-расслабляющий со стороны спазма.


----------



## Наталия0990 (1 Фев 2021)

Да, стараюсь менять стороны часто, валик положила, на массаж идём на днях. Спасибо Вам большое


----------



## Наталия0990 (1 Фев 2021)

Массаж общий, не затрагивая шею?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2021)

Можно массаж-расслабляющий со стороны спазма.


----------



## Наталия0990 (1 Фев 2021)

Спасибо.


----------

